# Bonnie has a 'melt down'



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi folks. Today poor Bonnie had a really scary experience. I had opened the shade by the window next to her crate. Full sun. As she was eating her breakfast she suddenly jumped back, ran into her crate and sat there shaking. I saw her approach the bowl, but couldn't make herself eat out of it. I thought maybe a birds shadow had scared her. It took her 10 minutes, but she finally did eat. Weird. It was as if she was bitten by a bee! No insects seen. I know this dog is a real nervous pup, but she usually does OK eating. She hasn't had issues with her bowl in almost a year---? Anyone have ideas?


----------



## Kristyp (May 8, 2018)

susan davis said:


> Hi folks. Today poor Bonnie had a really scary experience. I had opened the shade by the window next to her crate. Full sun. As she was eating her breakfast she suddenly jumped back, ran into her crate and sat there shaking. I saw her approach the bowl, but couldn't make herself eat out of it. I thought maybe a birds shadow had scared her. It took her 10 minutes, but she finally did eat. Weird. It was as if she was bitten by a bee! No insects seen. I know this dog is a real nervous pup, but she usually does OK eating. She hasn't had issues with her bowl in almost a year---? Anyone have ideas?




Do you think she may have bit her tongue? As a mom to 4, my kids have bitten their tongues and have been scared to finish eating. I know Bonnie is a fur baby, but she may not have realized she bit her own tongue and thought maybe the bowl or food had something to do with her pain. Just a thought. Poor thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess that could happen. This poor pup can't eat and breath easily at the same time, when she is eating.. Her soft palate tissue is over grown, and she snorts and wheezes when she eats. I think sometimes she gets panic stricken when she chokes on kibble. I soften the kibble, but sometimes she takes a mouthful too much! (usually eats one piece of kibble at a time) She was fine today.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I've never heard anything like that.
Maybe something did scare her from the window and she completely freaked out and took her a while to calm down.
Then again if she was having issues eating and breathing maybe she felt out of breath and ran to her kennel to try to keep herself calm and ate slowly when she came back as she's a bit afraid to choke. 
I'm honestly not sure but I'm hoping Bonnie is okay now.


----------



## Shosh02/14 (May 8, 2018)

Is it possible that she cracked a tooth?? That happened to my Italian Greyhound and I didn’t figure it out for half a year, my poor baby. Is Bonny eating well now??


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie is fine. Eating well, aside from the snortling and wheezes! I think, myself, that a bird's shadow startled her. If there were bees around, I would have thought she had been stung, because that's what it seemed like. One minute fine, the next second she is in her crate, shaking. Thanks for all the posts.


----------

